
Show HN: I built a website to track the newest DeFi projects - rizzke
Hey everyone,<p>I was looking for a website that tracks the newest, hottest DeFi projects since it’s pretty time consuming to subscribe and read all the newsletters, follow influencers and blogs. The noise is just overwhelming.<p>I couldn’t find a tool that lists these fresh projects so I decided to build one.<p>This website currently lists a bunch of DeFi projects (the list is incomplete RN) and also highlights the new projects and the ones with an upcoming token sale (Dex offering).<p>The main value proposition here is to make new projects easily discoverable by visiting the website or subscribing to the newsletter.<p>The website is far from complete, but I wanted to show you guys and early version to get some feedback. What do you think? Is it sg that provides value to you? What’s missing?<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.defirise.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks in advance!
======
smt88
I'd start by explaining what DeFi is and why we would be interested to
discover DeFi projects.

